# I Think You Can Almost Buy a Full Size One For That Price



## MIflyer (Apr 14, 2021)

1/16 scale, for $699.00

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 14, 2021)

Well, no but it is pricey for sure


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2021)

Nice one!


----------

